# Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau



## samson (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo erst mal.

Ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Rosenfelde.

Könnt Ihr mir als Brandungsneuling ein paar Tips geben.

Wo auf was mann dort angelt.
Wer kennt dort ein paar stellen.
Wo bekommt mann dort Wattis (nur bei Baltic Köln ?)
Was kann mann alternativ als Köder nutzen.
Wieviele Wattis braucht mann für eine Sitzung und wie bewart mann sie am besten auf.

Ich weis das war viel aber durch das Suchen habe ich für die Gegend nicht viel gefunden.

Danke im Vorraus.

SAMSON  #:


----------



## wulfy3 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

Hi Samson,
ist zwar schon ne Weile her , das ich das letzte Mal da war, aber soviel hat sich wohl nicht geändert.
1) schau mal unter Fehmarn
2) Wattwürmer vor der Fehmarnsundbrücke rechts runter, links Richtung DRK Mütterheim bis an den Deich, dort kannst du Wattis bei Ostwind oft auch graben oder im flachen Wasser plümpern
3) vor Rosenfelde sind ausgedehnte Seegrasfelder -> ruhig mal auf Aal versuchen, an sonsten 1. Sandbank 
4) Seebrücke Dahme (ich weiß nicht ob`s angeln von dort noch erlaubt ist ...) oder Dahmeshöft (Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf Dorsch + Meerforelle)
mit diesen Tips dürftest du hier im Board noch einiges an Hinweisen finden
 :q


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

Moin Samson,
In den hiesiegen Angelgeschäften gibt es eine Broschüre über gute Angelstellen in Ost-Holstein.Kostet glaube ich € 5,50 und heisst "Angelführer Ostholstein"
Im Sommer solltest Du Dich eher auf das Aal und Meerforellenangeln in den späten Abendstunden konzentrieren.
Sonst kleine untermaßige Dorsche ohne ende,ist ja nicht so klasse wenn Du siehst das die Nemos nach dem releasen doch noch den Adler machen.
Platten sind auch möglich.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschheini (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

Moin Moin, 
war letzte Woche mit meinem Lütten auf Fehmarn. Nichts als Kraut, Wattwuermer nach fuenf Minuten von den Krebsen abgefuttert. Empfehle ernsthaft, Geld fuer die Wattis zu sparen und alternativ mit kleinen Booeten z.B. aus Neustadt rauszufahren. Oder mit den grossen Kuttren von Heiligenhafen oder Fehmarn. Trotzdem schoenen Urlaub.....


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

ich würde das auch lieber lassen. die krabben und das kraut verderben einen jeglichen spaß. vielleicht mal spinnern in der nacht, aber brandung sieht außer auf aal nicht gut aus. und für aal kannst auch tauwürmer nehmen. die mögen die krabben auch nicht ganz so gerne. viel erfolg wünsche ich auf jedenfall.
gruß agalatze


----------



## samson (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

Danke für eure Tips.

Werds mal versuchen !
Dachte eigentlich das ich direkt in Rosenfelde Angeln kann.

Was ist eigentlich wenn mann den Köder auftreiebn läst z.B. mit Styrokugel, dann kommen die Krabben nicht ran aber was sagen die Platten dazu ?

MFG
Samson  #:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> aber was sagen die Platten dazu ?
> 
> MFG
> Samson  #:



Die schwimmen da einfach hin  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

wenn du große auftreiber nimmst- kann es funktioniern, aber muß nicht, denn
es kann die fische manchmal vertreiben anstatt zu locken, und wenn wirklich richtig krabben da sind, dann holen sie sich die würmer trotz der großen auftreiber


----------



## samson (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

Danke

gibts denn nichts was gegen die Krabben hilft ?

Achja mit wie vielen Würmern sollte ich mich eindecken und wann wechselt mann ?

MFG Samson  #a


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

naja, so schlimm wird das schon nicht sein mit den krabben.
mal ruhig angehen lassen. und wenns nicht mehr geht, dann einfach mal den mefo-blinker
durchziehen. vielleicht erwischt du ja eine. oder noch ein paar dorsche. aber das würde ich erst in dunkelheit probieren-am besten nachts.
mit dn würmern ist so ne sache.... wenn du wirklich krabben da hast, oder massen an kleinen dorschen, dann sind 100 wattis schnell weg.
würde das erste mal reinholen nach 20 minuten machen, und dann gucken ob die haken blank sind. wenn ja, dann beim nächsten mal nach 15 minuten rein holen usw...
und bewege den köder immer mal. alle zwei minuten mal zwei bis drei langsame kurbelumdrehungen machen-das mögen die platten sehr sehr gerne !


----------



## samson (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

@Aalglatze

Danke für die Infos. :b 

Ist mann ja nicht so auf sich gestellt wenn man mal was anderes probieren will !!  #a 

Mal sehen was da so an deen Haken geht. Werd auf jeden fall mal mein Spinnzeug zusätzlich mitnehmen.

Gruss aus Bochum 

Samson  #a


----------



## Agalatze (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

na klar !!!
irgendwas geht immer. und wenns nur kleinzeug ist, ist ja auch egal, aber die machen auch schon ramba zamba in der rute.
wünsche auf jedenfall
petri


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (5. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

hi samson,
kann den angelführer "ostholstein" nur empfehlen!  viele gute infos!!
kannst ja mal berichten wie es lief 
gruß


----------



## Agalatze (6. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

moin meereslehrling und herzlich willkommen im board !
der führer von udo schröter ist wirklich klasse !
so hast du übersicht über strand usw...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

#h dank dir  Agalatze,
bin dieses jahr erst auf den geschmack der brandung gekommen !
rosenfelde ist mein "heimatstrand "  ,haben dort einen jahresplatz.
gehen jetzt eigentlich noch oder schon wieder platte?
dorsch doch erst oktober wieder,oder?
war auch schon auf der großenbroder mole #:   ,kennst du die?
was ist deine empfehlung für jahreszeit,tageszeit um dorsch oder platte vom ufer aus zu fangen?
es sind natürlich auch alle anderen boardies angesprochen  :a


----------



## MichaelB (9. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

Moin,

@Lehrling: welcome on board :m 

Guckst Du auch hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=30088&highlight=s%FCssau

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

thx moshman#g 
also ist zur zeit tiefe wichtig!?
die belitzwerft soll da für geeignet sein? wo ist da vor ort was zu wählen?
gruß aus HH


----------



## MichaelB (9. August 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rosenfelde/Süssau*

Moin,

tiefes Wasser ist immer gut, bzw besser als flach #h 
Derzeit ist es für Brandung aber einfach zu früh... oder zu warm... oder beides...

Gruß
Michael


----------

